# Tortoise Source?



## Sadie525 (May 4, 2020)

Hi There - as you can see, I'm brand new. I haven't acquired a tortoise yet and I'm looking for a good quality breeder of large tortoises. The forum posts I see mention a few individuals, but I don't know how to contact them - do I send them a message? I'm looking for a large tortoise (I have fenced in 2 acres and a 10x10 barn that could be easily modified for tortoise(s) once I find one) either a sulcata or leopard I'm thinking. I've also been scouring local-ish reptile rescue websites and humane society postings as well, but ideally I'd like to start with a baby. (Please forgive me if this is an often repeated topic, or in the wrong place - please be nice to the newbie )


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 4, 2020)

Soooooo many rescues and classifieds have adult sulcatas, I'm sure it won't take you long to find one. I strongly recommend starting with adults because babies have very little margin of error for husbandry while you learn what to do. Even if you adopt an adult, you have a good chance of getting 20 to 50 years of a pet. If you care for an adult and feel that it's a breeze and you need more of a challenge, THEN get the baby and all the special equipment that is needed for that.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 4, 2020)

@Tom starts his babies the right way. Also Austin from Arizona Sulcata.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 4, 2020)

Like ninja said.. u will need to have everything correct for a baby. I would recommend reading through the care threads on this site on the species u plan on bringing home. U should have ur enclosure up and running for a few days before ur tort comes home..to be sure all ur temps and humidity are correct (day and night)


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 4, 2020)

Sadie525 said:


> Hi There - as you can see, I'm brand new. I haven't acquired a tortoise yet and I'm looking for a good quality breeder of large tortoises. The forum posts I see mention a few individuals, but I don't know how to contact them - do I send them a message? I'm looking for a large tortoise (I have fenced in 2 acres and a 10x10 barn that could be easily modified for tortoise(s) once I find one) either a sulcata or leopard I'm thinking. I've also been scouring local-ish reptile rescue websites and humane society postings as well, but ideally I'd like to start with a baby. (Please forgive me if this is an often repeated topic, or in the wrong place - please be nice to the newbie )



@Lancecham always seems to have well started babies, yaerlings...and of course @Tom

Sounds like you have enough land available for a few. The only problem you have cold weather a good part of the year which will really limit how many. Think minimum 80 degrees year round....


----------



## Sadie525 (May 4, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> @Lancecham always seems to have well started babies, yaerlings...and of course @Tom
> 
> Sounds like you have enough land available for a few. The only problem you have cold weather a good part of the year which will really limit how many. Think minimum 80 degrees year round....


Oh, my plan is two at the very most, and yes it does get cold which is why I'm in the process of sprucing up a tortoise barn. We have sun all year, so my plan is a well insulated indoor enclosure with lights (artificial) along with some skylights. Thanks.


----------



## Sadie525 (May 4, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like ninja said.. u will need to have everything correct for a baby. I would recommend reading through the care threads on this site on the species u plan on bringing home. U should have ur enclosure up and running for a few days before ur tort comes home..to be sure all ur temps and humidity are correct (day and night)


Yes, we're still just in the planning stages. I've not had tortoises in the past, but am familiar with keeping all sorts of reptiles - including a very well behaved female veiled chameleon that someone dropped off at a pet store that they let us "foster" (until we we were so attached there was no way we were giving her back.) That little gal I was NOT set up for, but had to scramble to get everything she needed. She lived with us for 7 years before she died - pretty good given that most sources say their life span is only 5 years and she was full grown when we got her. We're getting our yard and sun porch and outbuildings tort-ready at the moment, so won't be looking to purchase/adopt a tortoise for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2020)

I have both leopards and sulcatas right now. Here is the care info for them. Questions are welcome! 





The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




tortoiseforum.org


----------

